# Best Quick Detailer?



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Hi everyone

I go through quite a bit of quick detailer, likely much more than I really need to.

Anyway, I'm currently using Dodo Juice Basics of Bling detailing spray, it is a very good one in my opinion, but since the time has come to buy more, I'm wondering if it is the best option to go for?

Thanks


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

My favourite quick detailer is Lucas Oil Slick Mist. The gloss it creates is amazing. Adams detailing spray is also another thats a favourite of mines. 

For a spray wax I think Auto Finesse Glisten is my favourite.


----------



## marko343 (Jul 3, 2013)

The Adams stuff is really great :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bouncers Done and Dusted is the best one I have used so far and I have tryed alot.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Koch chemie allround quick shine is a gem of a qd for the just waxed look and sonax bsd is well worth having imo.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

VictoriaWax Quick Detail 
Britemax Spray & Shine


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bouncers done and dusted! you can also use it as an external glass cleaner, as a drying aid and even on interior plastics for a gloss finish
for the body work it will last at least 3 weeks and thats with it raining all the time


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

ODK Entourage is an outstanding QD, the very best I've tried in terms of finish and gloss.

If you want a value one though that gives excellent results then try G3 Body Shop Detailer, 3 for 2 at Halfords.

Nice gloss, no streaks and you only need a minimal amount.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Britemax Spray & Shine


+1 this is very good shout.

Are you after an out and out QD or one that does that job but also leaves a little something behind?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Bouncers or CG Speed Wipe - gloss from both is amazing


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Tried many but recently gone bck to AF finale then Zaino z6 for me


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Done and dusted 
Odk Entourage
Chem Guys V7


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

MDC250 said:


> +1 this is very good shout.
> 
> Are you after an out and out QD or one that does that job but also leaves a little something behind?


I prefer QD to refresh the look without leaves anything behined becuse of that Victoria QD my first choice as general QD for all LSP also I can use it as claybar lube sometimes . Britemax QD evaporates quickly looks very good choice for drying aid it leaves nice nuba look with good protection and improves sheeting .


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

zymol glaze is very good.


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Wow, I didn't expect this many replies! Thanks guys!

Bouncers seems to have the most votes overall, so I suppose I'll go for that once I finish off this last bit of dodo.

Thanks!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

My favourite is Bouncers done&dusted


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't believe there's no votes for Zaino z6 or z8

Easily some of the best out there, though z6 is more a qd then you can top with z8 for mad bling. Though also I use z8 on its own too


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Kimo said:


> Can't believe there's no votes for Zaino z6 or z8
> 
> Easily some of the best out there, though z6 is more a qd then you can top with z8 for mad bling. Though also I use z8 on its own too


I voted :thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

One that seems to pass a lot of people by is Meguiar's Ultimate Quik Detailer. So easy to use, only a tiny spritz per panel is needed, great beading and lasts. Definately worth a try and easy to get as Halfords stock it.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

For me it kinda depends on what job you want it to do... 
I currently have 2 different ones in my bag and 1 in the boot.... 

A QD will do 3 main jobs so these are my favourites.

Best cleaner : britemax spray and shine (lives in the boot) 
Best drying aid : Adams detail spray 
Best gloss enhancer: Bouncers D&D. 

All 3 of these have a place in my routine and all 3 do everything well. 

Sorry to cloud the issue more:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dont forget FK 425 which is a superb QD.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Sonax BSD - amazing beading from it provides good protection but not the best to apply
CG Speedwipe - smells lush apply in sun or shade no streaks great shine
Bouncers done & dusted - didn't like 
Angelwax QED - didn't like
ODK entourage - smells so good gives a great shine easy to apply not sun friendly 
Madcow ultra - didn't like 
Adams - left disappointed by what I have read
Poorboys QD+ - nice glossy finish leaves streaks not sun friendly
Croftgate Aquanil - amazing smell very glossy finish apply in sun nice reflections 
Auto Finesse finale - a good all rounder 
Dr Beasleys carnauba mist like BSD to apply leaves streaks nice finish though 

But my personal favourite that I come back to time after time is Gyeon Cure easy to apply no streaks can use in sun not cheap nice finish beads good nice smell just does what it says on the bottle


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Zaino Z8 is still my fav!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I love the gloss from BOUNCERS DONE AND DUSTED and SONUS CARNAUBA SPRITZ.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Only QD i really use is the Bilt Hamber one... Love the fragrance, the fact you only need a tiny bit of it spreads so well, adds beading and started using it most washes to get the vehicle dried fast and no spotting etc.

The V7 by them guys i have only used twice from the us gallon bottle i got a few years back, did use it at the time i got it, one to test and once for a show, never used it since.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

z8 or fk425


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

It's safe to say that there is no best qd :detailer:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I used obsession Wax Flawless this morning for the first time and really liked it. Had been using AF Finale up til now.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Lately ive been using Autobrite project 32 and wow it is great...It is a gloss enhancer, sealant, easy to use, leaves behind a slick surface and protection for 3-6 weeks! 

I also have to say some nice things about Optimum car wax. Even slicker surface, longer lasting protection, easy to use, just not as good looking as Project 32 but i still love it.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Bouncers d&d zaino z8

Or wee wee


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

ADS car care fruit twist is great


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I sold all my Zaino stuff got the range did nothing for me and actually the only products from all my gear i have sold.

QD will vary greatly from what individuals want, some want lots off gloss that may last till it rains, some want for a quick touch up etc etc.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Odk entourage 
Fk 425


----------

